# In the Trash?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

When I went out to feed horses today I found out dogs aren't the only ones who like to dig in the trash. 
I let all the girls out of the dry lot to roam around and get some time away from the round bale. This is what I came back to....









That trash container had the lid secured with the bungee tie down. Someone (Fras) is really good at getting into things :lol:
No one was hurt by anything laying around, just in case you were wondering :wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Maybe there are some lost carrots in there?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

No carrot thieving horses on my property :evil: They all turn their noses up at them silly things :lol:
There was some old fly traps with dried up frozen flies and a few crunchy maggots though


----------



## MrsB (Dec 2, 2008)

mmmmm yummy...... :shock: :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay first off I HAVE to say this MRS B, the horse in your Avatar is stunning! I would loooove to see some more pictures of him/her!!

Vida I love Vida's filly! She is just stunning. Any chance you want to send her to Canada? They look like they were having alot of fun the little dorks!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

hahaha how funny! My horses are nosey little things as well. Something they'd do.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

That is so cute! My horse is always attracted to trash barrels at the horse shows!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Vida I love Vida's filly! She is just stunning. *Any chance you want to send her to Canada?* They look like they were having alot of fun the little dorks!


She would freeze her little hiney off :lol: Plus I don't think she is that in love with snow and she would miss her mommy. You wouldn't want her anyway she is very lazy and too smart for her own good.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> When I went out to feed horses today I found out dogs aren't the only ones who like to dig in the trash.
> I let all the girls out of the dry lot to roam around and get some time away from the round bale. This is what I came back to....
> 
> 
> ...


Cute :lol: good for them :lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> There was some old fly traps with dried up frozen flies and a few crunchy maggots though


Yikes, they didn't eat Regal Charm, did they? I mean, Spyder made his insides all squishy, after all.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my goodness little turds! cute pics though


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That's so funny... It's the feed bags, I had my horses try to push in the screen on the porch to get to the empty feed bags....I caught them standing in my flower bed taking turns shoving their noses into the corner of the screen that was weak....Turds!!!

Glad you snapped a pic...it's really cute!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I bet they looked real innocent like too


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL, that's so funny. Maybe there were carrots and apples in there!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its my trash can out at the feed barn. It nothing but feed sacks, hay bale string and the occasional fly/maggot


----------

